# Z31 300zx 1986



## JonaThAn T (Oct 3, 2021)

Hey so my car hasn’t ran for maybe over 7 years and recently I changed the spark plugs engine oil and filter new fuel (cleaned out everything before) new coolant and it starts up revs twice then shuts off and can’t seem to find the problem


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't think I have much that would help...but very curious on this one. I recently revived my '87 that hadn't been started in about 18 years. I am guessing you changed the battery or maybe had old one on trickle charger? again...not that it would cause this problem. Also curious did you change the engine air filter? fuel filter? maybe fuel pump issue? Once you get her going think about that timing belt. Best of luck.


----------



## JonaThAn T (Oct 3, 2021)

piste said:


> Don't think I have much that would help...but very curious on this one. I recently revived my '87 that hadn't been started in about 18 years. I am guessing you changed the battery or maybe had old one on trickle charger? again...not that it would cause this problem. Also curious did you change the engine air filter? fuel filter? maybe fuel pump issue? Once you get her going think about that timing belt. Best of luck.


I just sprayed start ya Bastard and I haven’t changed fuel filter just waiting for that ordered online and thanks


----------

